# Never again will I own a low pro trailer.



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I was on a routine hay delivery last night to a customer that is 3 hours away. I was pulling my low profile 30 foot gooseneck trailer loaded down with 300 bales of premium hay. Somewhere along the way my tire rubbed the deck of the trailer at 75 mph and the heat caught the hay on fire. Luckily I was close to an exit and the response time of the fire department was on point! I only ended up losing 24 bales to fire, water, and fire estinguisher damage. But it sure made for a long night. I never thought The tire could come up and make contact with the deck of a trailer. I can't find any broken springs or anything. It's a 20k rated trailer. I'm sure I had a little to much weight on the trailer which was to blame. Just some food for though for you guys thinking about new trailers. I'll be trading this one in the upcoming weeks and going to heavier axles and a higher deck.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I was going to get a low profule gooseneck dovetail 40 foot. Ended up getting standerd height and glad i did as even the standerd height the back of the trailer has a tendency to drag.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, glad it worked out for you and you were able to save the trailer and most of the load......


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You were lucky. I once seen a fire start on the back of a semi load of hay, by the time we got the trucker stopped it had engulfed the whole trailer; they were lucky to get the truck uncoupled from the trailer. By the time the fire department got there it was a total loss.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

WaterShedRanch said:


> .....with 300 bales of premium hay. ..... It's a 20k rated trailer. I'm sure I had a little to much weight on the trailer which was to blame.


I think I see the problem: your 300 bales at 50-60 lbs gives you a load of 15-18,000 lbs plus the weight of the trailer--probably putting you over the 20k rating. Running 75 MPH probably caused a 15% growth in tire diameter.

A+B+C = tire smoke.

Ralph


----------



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea I know I had it overloaded what can I say. How heavy of trailers is everyone running? I see guys hauling loads like that all the time around here most of the fandom dual trailers I've seen are 20-22k gross. I never in a million years thought the tires would rub though. I can't find a single thing broken under the trailer. Going to lift it up tomorrow and take a real good look.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just hauled ~20,000lbs of hay on a 24,900lb GVWR trailer this morning. A little overloaded.... really depends on PIN weight. Never had any rubbing yet, but I top out at maybe 45-50mph and really watch in the mirrors. 
Maybe you broke a spring? A buddy of mine has a trailer where sometimes the spring arches enough to become dislodged from the shackle on the end and cause problems.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I hual a 22k lbs manlift (genie s60 diesel) all the time on my loadtrail 40 foot 12k dexter axle trailer. Trailer itself weighs about 10k. Hay I can get 20 5x5.5 bales on it. That is more weight by the seat of the pants scale when loaded like that i keep it under 55mph or less taking it easy. Manlift i keep it under 60. Really isnt considered safe by rating standerds but seem stable and braking is still good.
I probably have a solid 5-10000 miles under the belt with the manlift on it.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

This really does humor me, all of you guys, as big rig truckers. Thus the term "truck" gets way over used. It is amazing how well pickups and trailers hold up to the abuse people put these pieces of equipment through. I do feel sorry for you guys that live in states with too many people and laws.

All of you should have an older single axle truck. Won't be overloaded, enough brakes to safely stop, good tires, and more gears. The only reason to speed is a fire or medical emergency. Ever! It only takes one wreck to take the farm!

Ralph, I like the parts that equal smoke! Haha...so true!

I would sure go with the 12k axles. The low pro trailer is fine, but you need to adjust your hitch so it runs level loaded, or slightly up hill. In addition to the tires heating, it is critical to check those wheel nuts after doing something dumb and overloading it. Humor level is pretty low when the duals pass you!

Be safe you guys, get the right equipment for the job, or get a shorter trailer so you can't put enough on to overload it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MT hayer said:


> This really does humor me, all of you guys, as big rig truckers. Thus the term "truck" gets way over used. It is amazing how well pickups and trailers hold up to the abuse people put these pieces of equipment through. I do feel sorry for you guys that live in states with too many people and laws.
> All of you should have an older single axle truck. Won't be overloaded, enough brakes to safely stop, good tires, and more gears. The only reason to speed is a fire or medical emergency. Ever! It only takes one wreck to take the farm!
> Ralph, I like the parts that equal smoke! Haha...so true!
> I would sure go with the 12k axles. The low pro trailer is fine, but you need to adjust your hitch so it runs level loaded, or slightly up hill. In addition to the tires heating, it is critical to check those wheel nuts after doing something dumb and overloading it. Humor level is pretty low when the duals pass you!
> Be safe you guys, get the right equipment for the job, or get a shorter trailer so you can't put enough on to overload it.


It's on my "wish list".
I'm using an F-550 with a 30' dual tandem gooseneck right now. It works fine, but a bit limited at 10 tons maximum legal delivery on a 36,000lb registration. 
Looking at several larger truck options and getting back into using my CDL again. 
My wife and I are closing in on selling our home and moving onto a property where equipment can be stored. 
I am pretty surprised at how well my 550 handles the weight. Stopping, even overloaded is not stressful at all. Surprisingly well built trucks. The hardest part for me is the instability of round bales. 
That brings up the desire to get a large square baler.
I guess it never ends....


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I also have a 550 jd3430. Great pickup. I switched the gears to 3.73 so it will get down the road empty. I wish it had a seven sod. The automatic doesn't have a low gear to start in soft ground. It is 2wd, so mainly used during hay season. Other reason I bought it is the tires wear really well on our gravel roads. Rides a little rough, but no flats. Does have good brakes!

That is exciting, hope everything goes well in the move. I suppose you have 4 ft wide round bales? I can imagine they get wobbly stacked 2 high. Sometimes I haul hay with a b train, with the Pete. Makes you pay attention!

If you go to look for a truck, make sure it has 4.30 gears or higher and minimum 300 up. A lot of gutless wonders out there! Haha!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MT hayer said:


> I also have a 550 jd3430. Great pickup. I switched the gears to 3.73 so it will get down the road empty. I wish it had a seven sod. The automatic doesn't have a low gear to start in soft ground. It is 2wd, so mainly used during hay season. Other reason I bought it is the tires wear really well on our gravel roads. Rides a little rough, but no flats. Does have good brakes!
> That is exciting, hope everything goes well in the move. I suppose you have 4 ft wide round bales? I can imagine they get wobbly stacked 2 high. Sometimes I haul hay with a b train, with the Pete. Makes you pay attention!
> If you go to look for a truck, make sure it has 4.30 gears or higher and minimum 300 up. A lot of gutless wonders out there! Haha!!


Mine is an '08 4WD with 4.88's. I like it a lot. Been a great truck. A few more repairs than the older simpler trucks, but the features are worth it I guess. Would prefer the 4.30's, but the 4.88's are fine for my hills and short trips. 
I'm exploring my options, but honestly, I've been out in your area quite a few times and what works in your area would not work in my area and vice versa.
My fields are hilly, frequently wet and irregular. Field entrances usually do not permit long trucks. Hay deliveries are usually under 15 miles and under 55mph.
So here's what I am looking at: International 7400/7500 6x6 with 385/22.5 super single tires. Probably DT466 @ 275-300hp and Allison transmission. I will either add a 20' bed and pull a 20' pup trailer when access allows, or convert one to a road tractor and pull a 40' trailer (very difficult to title a truck into a road tractor in PA-usually requires R title and deep inspection). I know,,,,, it's exact opposite of what would work for you since you have flat fields, fast highways and long trips. But I need a high traction, high flotation truck to get bales out of tight, soft fields. Trips are short, so 275hp pulling 15-20 tons for 10 miles will suffice. The problem is, those trucks are $50,000 in good conditions USED. However, a new 550/5500 4WD is $75,000 new and then needs a body. The new 550/5500's have ~40,000 GCWR's now, so they are fairly attractive. You can now legally pull 10-11 tons of hay with them and stay in the engineered safety limits of the truck. Plus I can drive it home and park it in a residential garage when I'm done for the day. There may be other alternatives, I looked at the M-938 tandem AWD military trucks, but they're really low on power and difficult to set up and fix. So I think I've played out that option. Still thinking it through and taking my time. My 550 is fine for now.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not sure who recently told me about a trailer here loaded with hay catching on fire and burning much like westernshedranch did. If memory is correct hay had dropped off the trailer enough to get caught between tire and trailer bed.

Do see you said, the tire rubbed the deck, guess you see rub marks or a witness told you what happened. Could have tires separating, that could give it high spot or area possible not clearing the deck. Unless you are sure the tires rubbed the deck someone could have tossed a cigarette or such.

Sure glad no one hurt.

Thought on this little more, in days past there use to be a rubber cushion on top of the axles to prevent to far travel or help with bottoming out. No idea when I have seen those but on at least some cars from years ago. I would also verify the tire size and you may can use small tire with necessary load capacity.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha...I agree Jd, we do live in different areas. When you get in the valley over here, you find the little fields that where built for a pickup and 8n Ford tractor. For sure the 550 is the best all purpose pickup available. Good undercarriage and still a nice cab to go to town. I had a 99 450 and changed the gears to 4 10, it made a better pickup out of it too. Big thing is the diesel is designed for torque, not speed. For sure in your area with 55mph, engine running 2300 or so, probably feels good!

Just some food for thought, a 4 x 4 truck is really heavy and don't turn. I would recommend an fl106 or the mid size truck. Reason being you get one with a tandem drives, but get it with full lockers. You will keep your turning radius, plus have the traction. I think you should try one anyway. They work in mud and ice out here. I am not a fan of the super singles, as when you have a flat, you are porked.

4 x 4 trucks are usually geared really slow also. Hard to get a run at a hill if you are in overdrive already! Haha!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if it's meant to be. Love the 6x6 traction pulling a load of hay out of some of the fields I have is incredibly difficult if it's even slightly damp. The singles would keep me up on top of the soil. With my area, Only place to load is in the field, then it's up onto a "road" which bears little resemblance to a road, more like a driveway with 20 year old pavement. 
I thought with a 6x6 and 20' bed I could optionally pull a 20' air braked trailer with a pintle plate hitch and gladhands when there's room.
My long range plan is a 3x4 or 4x4 baler and then the 20' truck and 20' trailer would be just right. 
The International 4x4 and 6x6 trucks turn surprisingly well. I don't like any of the other brands. They cut the frame then "stack" the front frame on top of the back frame. Truck becomes too high.
The IH trucks are blueprinted and built from the beginning as an AWD and the frame is straight through. They don't sit much higher than a 4x2. I had an IH 4800 for 10 years and it was a sweet backhoe puller and dump truck. Turned pretty tight. Had 385/22.5 rubber on front and 12/22.5 on back.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Just curious if you've thought about twin screw trucks? We have 2 twin screw grain trucks that will pull heaven out of hell when locked together. Along with the air lockers, we have not gotten a grain truck stuck in over 10 years. Semis on the other hand is a different story. Those will get stuck on wet grass.

In fact, I just remembered when we bought the one truck, it actually had a pup with it. We sold it as the 478 ci gasser just didn't have enough poop in the pants to get going fast enough before we had to start slowing down again.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Around here it is always a step deck loaded with 6' round bales . Carry good insurance .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We deliver with pickup and gooseneck trailer. In regards to Tire rubbing I have seen people pulling trailer and their hitch Heights was way wrong.. Thus putting way too much weight on one axle, and that's when I have seen Tire rub.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

rjmoses said:


> I think I see the problem: your 300 bales at 50-60 lbs gives you a load of 15-18,000 lbs plus the weight of the trailer--probably putting you over the 20k rating. Running 75 MPH probably caused a 15% growth in tire diameter.
> 
> A+B+C = tire smoke.
> 
> Ralph


Was talking to a friend of mine who drover over the road for few years and we got to talking with him about the newer single wider tires on trucks over the duals. He brought up it was much safer as to fires over the duals. He did not mention exactly what you had to say about over loading but he did saying when one tire blew as the was losing pressure it would widen rubbing tire to its side how they over heated breaking into fire. I am assuming your trailer had duals and maybe that was what happened. He said if the trailer was metal bottom and I assure depending on the load the driver would ask for open left lane she he could run to allow the tire to burn safely. However on wooden bottom trailer that did not work. Driver only hope was quick safe stop and ability to put out the fire quickly. He had it to happen and between him with fire extinguisher and his partner with blanket put the fire out.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was helping a friend move some rounds a few years ago. He had a low profile triple axel goose. His hitch was set high and the trailer leaned back when towed. He was near 80 and hard headed, scoffed when we suggested lowering the hitch.

One load caught on fire and he did not know it. A trooper pulled him over and told him he was on fire. The rear tire was rubbing the fender. Saved the trailer but lost the hay.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Tim/South, amazing how often you see that here. Admit most 1/2 ton pickup or suv will mower trailer. No excuse with reciever hitch and drop hitch options. Sure would make their hauling experience with leveled trailer or little lower front.

Have to be careful in using such sayings but, "there is no fool like an old fool" but can be true for we all get use to something or over time it slowly changes and we just don't notice the slow changes or hate to admit them.


----------

